# Cleaned engine...now sputter sputter



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Alright here is the situation,

I was at the car wash yester to power wash my engine. Everything is well, drive home. Park my car and do not use again until 11pm to drive to work. Long story short, I can bearly get to 40mph. My 95 Sentra AT is sputtering when a step on the gas. I can floor it and bearly get to 40.....then a hard shift into 2nd. Any ideas as to what the problem can be?


----------

